# [solved] postfix / saslauthd problem

## acidix

Hi,

i followed the howto to configure the virtual mail hosting system with postfix and sasl.

receiving mails, login via imaps - all fine. but i cannot send any mail.

messages:

Nov  9 18:41:50 acidix postfix/smtpd[26016]: SSL_accept:SSLv3 flush data

Nov  9 18:41:50 acidix postfix/smtpd[26016]: TLS connection established from xxxxx[xx.xx.xxx.xx]: SSLv3 with cipher DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA (256/256 bits)

Nov  9 18:41:52 acidix postfix/smtpd[26016]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed

Nov  9 18:41:52 acidix postfix/smtpd[26016]: warning: xxxxx[xx.xx.xxx.xx]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed

Nov  9 18:41:52 acidix saslauthd[24558]: auth_rimap: connect localhost[127.0.0.1]/143: Connection refused

Nov  9 18:41:52 acidix saslauthd[24558]: auth_rimap: couldn't connect to localhost/143

Nov  9 18:41:52 acidix saslauthd[24558]: do_auth         : auth failure: [user=thomasuhde@acidix.de] [service=smtp] [realm=acidix.de] [mech=rimap] [reason=[ALERT] Couldn't contact remote authentication server]

/etc/conf.d/saslauthd:

SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTH_MECH} -a rimap -r"

SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTHD_OPTS} -O localhost"

/etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf:

pwcheck_method: saslauthd

mech_list: PLAIN LOGIN

On the client side i get a password request loop.

Thanks for help.

acidixLast edited by acidix on Thu Nov 17, 2005 11:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s3ntinel

The connection is refused on port 143, your IMAP port.

Is courier-imapd or similar running?

----------

## acidix

thanks, that almost fixed the problem, i just had courier-imapd-ssl running (is there a way to make saslauthd talk to imapd-ssl?)

now i get another error:

fatal: open database /etc/aliases.db: No such file or director

but my main.cnf doesn't contain any "aliases.db" ?!

ok - works now, it was a typo ...

----------

## SkidSoft

I've got a problem with the same how to. I've checked everything over so many times and still can't figure out why I can't login via imap. I have all the services started, etc. I also added my user to the mysql table, etc. Is there anything more I can do to debug the process of authentication? Below is all I see in my log..of course changing the email to something general..

Feb  5 00:44:33 vps1 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]

Feb  5 00:44:33 vps1 imapd: LOGIN FAILED, user=user@mydomain.com, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]

Feb  5 00:44:33 vps1 imapd: authentication error: Input/output error

----------

## magic919

You'll need to post a new thread.  You've tacked onto a dead one marked [solved].

----------

